# Trigger Point Injection Code(s)



## IshratKhurshid (Aug 23, 2017)

Please review the attached image for handwritten details about the Injection given to a patient in Urgent Care settings. If someone can please provide us the J code with how many units of 96372?  Thank you


----------



## daedolos (Aug 23, 2017)

J1094 = 8 units
96372 = 1 unit

Peace
@_*
Sorry in advance (I only have a 2015 HCPCS available)


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 23, 2017)

Just remember you cannot bill off a superbill. Make sure NDC on the vial is documented as well.


----------



## IshratKhurshid (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks daedolos..

NDC # 0409-4276-17 for Lidocaine1%
NDC # 55150-239-30 for Decadron


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2017)

IshratKhurshid said:


> Please review the attached image for handwritten details about the Injection given to a patient in Urgent Care settings. If someone can please provide us the J code with how many units of 96372?  Thank you[/QUO
> You will not use the 96372 for a trigger point injection (look up trigger point injections in your CPT book), you should never bill a procedure without the complete procedure note, you need to know where specifically the injection was given and if it truly is a trigger point injection then you need to know how many. and you do not bill for the lidocaine Jcode or injection code.


----------



## daedolos (Aug 24, 2017)

mitchellde said:


> IshratKhurshid said:
> 
> 
> > Please review the attached image for handwritten details about the Injection given to a patient in Urgent Care settings. If someone can please provide us the J code with how many units of 96372?  Thank you[/QUO
> ...


----------

